
Show HN: Chinese idioms in a new tab - dluan
https://github.com/tastycakeman/chengyu
======
dluan
Link to install:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chengyu/hfkdhcgcel...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chengyu/hfkdhcgcelknmcccnmhbkpnjffimifag)

